# My Pattern for Tube Socks with Lion Brand Homespun



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, here it is folks. I just typed it up this morning so if there are any typos I am so sorry!

Do not hesitate if you have any questions. I will be leaving shortly to go to the airport to pick up hubby. He will be home for a few days and then gone again. Such is our life.

I hope I did the M1L and M1R correctly. When I am doing them I call them the hard one and the easy one! The left slant is the hard one and the right is the easy one! Or is it the other way around! I don't know and that is part of the fun I think!

Anyway, thanks for asking for the pattern and please enjoy it. If you really like it please post pictures and feel free to share with friends and family!

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern! I'm assuming these can be made with couple pointed needles instead?


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Janet, thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

They look pretty and cozy. Have you or anyone worn them much? Am curious to know how well they would wear in Homespun. 
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dmarick said:


> Thanks for the pattern! I'm assuming these can be made with couple pointed needles instead?


But of course! I forgot that part on the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> They look pretty and cozy. Have you or anyone worn them much? Am curious to know how well they would wear in Homespun.
> Thanks for the pattern.


They are wearing great for me so far! Plus they are great on hard wood floors!


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you JanetLee. And you even included your photo! Love them and I have some homespun on hand. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Can these be done on 2-Needles?


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much. I cannot wait to start.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm inspired - starting on a pair today!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply and the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, you may use dpn for this. I use them on hats but forget that folks also use them on socks!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can print the photo but not the directions. Help,please. Thanks,Linda.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> I can print the photo but not the directions. Help,please. Thanks,Linda.


I am not sure what the problem is but I clicked on the link and it came up for me. Anyone else have problems?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am not sure what the problem is but I clicked on the link and it came up for me. Anyone else have problems?


No, but was wondering if you can do these on two needles?


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Looks to me as if it can be a Magic Loop project as well. Would I be correct in thinking that?

Thanks again for the pattern.

Maddi


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Looks to me as if it can be a Magic Loop project as well. Would I be correct in thinking that?
> 
> Thanks again for the pattern.
> 
> Maddi


You might get an answer. I've ask twice now about using two needles and still waiting. Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you,


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Buttons said:


> You might get an answer. I've ask twice now about using two needles and still waiting. Hope you have better luck than me.


http://allfreepatterns.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/basic-two-needle-tube-socks-in-worsted.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> http://allfreepatterns.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/basic-two-needle-tube-socks-in-worsted.html


Thank you Mary Carter.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Thank you Mary Carter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Buttons said:


> You might get an answer. I've ask twice now about using two needles and still waiting. Hope you have better luck than me.


Actually I did reply twice. Sorry you didn't see it. I said yes you could use the two needles or even a magic loop if you want.

I have been away from the computer most of the day. I went to the airport to pick my hubby up and we spent some quality time together.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Actually I did reply twice. Sorry you didn't see it. I said yes you could use the two needles or even a magic loop if you want.
> 
> I have been away from the computer most of the day. I went to the airport to pick my hubby up and we spent some quality time together.


Sorry I didn't see it, but I did see you mentioned dpn's and magic loop. Must have over looked it. You need that quality time with hubby. We all do.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

thank you for sharing with us


----------



## carolmyra (Sep 23, 2014)

Thankyou!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern; I can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Janet, thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, will try this on my next pair of socks.!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your socks look great. Enjoy your time with your husband!!


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I will use this pattern as my first attempt at socks. They look nice and warm. Perfect for our lake effect snow area.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

You r a GEM, thank u so very much!!!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have saved it, can't wait to try it. I love the looks of your socks. One of my goals for tis winter is to learn how to knit socks. These look like a good pair to start with.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have lots of Homespun. What color did you use for the ones shown? They're so yummy...a must make. Thanks. Maggie


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you! I love to hate this yarn!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, JanetLee. You are awesome.


----------



## Craft Lover (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the socks pattern.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Janet!
I will be trying these!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for this


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing ! &#128512;


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for preparing that pattern. I'm anxious to make them but I also want to use dbp needles. Can you tell me how many st. to CO?
Is it toe first? I'm not too quick (but I'm a lot of fun!)


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I will definitely make several pairs of these. I have lots of Homespun left over from hoodies I made for the grandkids two years ago, so now I can make matching slouchy socks to match.

Perfectly timed as well. I've been going through my patterns looking for smaller items to make for them this year.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Great idea for bed socks as well. No heel I LOVE it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank u very much for the pattern. Now I know what to do with the 6 skeins of Homespun yarn I have. These will make great Christmas gifts. Have a Super day Run4fittness.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I don't do well with circular needles but I'll give it a try. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the pattern. Your socks are wonderful. I have a few skeins of Homespun that have been waiting for a project. Now I can tell them to settle down and quit saying "pick me" when I am going through my stash. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Love tube socks.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Janet: How can I and everyone else thank you enough for not only sharing your pattern,
but taking the time to write it out.
I am going to start tomorrow 'cause my place always has cold floors.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Janet: How can I and everyone else thank you enough for not only sharing your pattern,
but taking the time to write it out.
I am going to start tomorrow 'cause my place always has cold floors.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Buttons said:


> Can these be done on 2-Needles?


I would imagine you could using 2 circulars... 16" and below...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Kudo's for the share and appreciate the effort. Because of the material its hard to see if you added a small heel in it or not and I guess if I read the pattern first I wouldn't have to ask that question, and could you share what software you use to process your pattern in the pdf format? I'm looking for something (free prefereably) that will allow you to go back in and edit and delete pages. The enlightenment would help a bunch... Thank you in advance.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

These are perfect for dil, thank you.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for this great pattern! This gives me a good excuse to buy some more yarn. Hooray!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I have lots of Homespun. What color did you use for the ones shown? They're so yummy...a must make. Thanks. Maggie


The sleeve said Deco but there seems to be a lot of color combinations for Deco.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

2E said:


> Thank you for preparing that pattern. I'm anxious to make them but I also want to use dbp needles. Can you tell me how many st. to CO?
> Is it toe first? I'm not too quick (but I'm a lot of fun!)


Yes it is toe up. I haven't used dpns on socks but it was 12 stitches, 6 on each needle with a figure 8 cast on.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knitismything said:


> Thanks for sharing, I don't do well with circular needles but I'll give it a try.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have you used dpns or two 29 inch circular needles?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> Kudo's for the share and appreciate the effort. Because of the material its hard to see if you added a small heel in it or not and I guess if I read the pattern first I wouldn't have to ask that question, and could you share what software you use to process your pattern in the pdf format? I'm looking for something (free prefereably) that will allow you to go back in and edit and delete pages. The enlightenment would help a bunch... Thank you in advance.


After I have typed and corrected and corrected and yet again corrected Word gives me the option of saving it in a PDF format. Since that is what everyone seems to be able to download that is what I use. Microsoft Word is what I use and when I click on the save as button is when I get the option. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> After I have typed and corrected and corrected and yet again corrected Word gives me the option of saving it in a PDF format. Since that is what everyone seems to be able to download that is what I use. Microsoft Word is what I use and when I click on the save as button is when I get the option. Hope that makes sense!


I just tried that and I didn't get an option for it... I'm using an older version of Office so maybe that has something to do with it... Would that be Save As then under the naming of file it says Files of Type? If not please advise the steps and so I can see how to find it... O' btw... what version of word are u using?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> I just tried that and I didn't get an option for it... I'm using an older version of Office so maybe that has something to do with it... Would that be Save As then under the naming of file it says Files of Type? If not please advise the steps and so I can see how to find it... O' btw... what version of word are u using?


I will need to get back to you on this. I am on the lap top. Will look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I will need to get back to you on this. I am on the lap top. Will look tomorrow and let you know.


Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

just wanted to say "thanks" for posting your pattern. I've printed and saved it (so I'm covered, both ways!!) hahaha

how's THAT for obsessive-compulsive!!   

btw, LOVE the colorway in your tubes. Very nice toasties for your toes'ies!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

THANK YOU of sharing. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the work you put into this and your generosity in sharing it. I've been looking around for warm socks that would work as slippers for when I'm watching TV in my jamies on our cold Vermont nights. I'm not the most experienced knitter, so these look perfect for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thanks so much for all the work you put into this and your generosity in sharing it. I've been looking around for warm socks that would work as slippers for when I'm watching TV in my jamies on our cold Vermont nights. I'm not the most experienced knitter, so these look perfect for me!


Have fun! And yes, they do make great slippers for the winter!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm off to the yarn store to get some Homespun as I have a 50% off coupon at AC Moore, but I don't see anywhere if you've said if one can make a pair with one skein or does one need two?

I love these beautiful socks. Thank you so much for "inventing" and then sharing them


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I'm off to the yarn store to get some Homespun as I have a 50% off coupon at AC Moore, but I don't see anywhere if you've said if one can make a pair with one skein or does one need two?
> 
> I love these beautiful socks. Thank you so much for "inventing" and then sharing them


You only need one skein for a pair of socks. You will have a ball of yarn a bit smaller than a tennis ball when you are finished.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks! Maybe I can try to make them a bit taller.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting. They turned out really neat in the homespun. Going to give them a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Thank you so much for posting. They turned out really neat in the homespun. Going to give them a try.


You are most welcome! I started an afghan last night mixing two different red based colors. Looking good so far!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! I bet my GDS would love these! What a cool idea!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely - thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome! :sm24:


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Such pretty socks. I wish mine would turn out so pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Such pretty socks. I wish mine would turn out so pretty.


Let us see a picture of yours! I bet they are just as pretty if not prettier!


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome *pinkwitch*!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the sock pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Charlene12 said:


> Thank you for the sock pattern.


Welcome!


----------

